# Besoin d'aide



## xds74 (19 Mars 2011)

je télécharge une mise a jour pour assistant boot camp et après on a 2 possibilité  soit graver soit enregistrer sur disque dur .
Le problème aucun des 2 fonctionnes. 

Quand je met graver , le logiciel pour graver s'ouvre je clique sur graver, rien ne se passe.:mouais:

Donc j'essaie d'enregistrer et ca me met " le logiciel de prise en charge de windows n'a pas pu être enregistré dans le fichier spécifié. une erreur est survenue lors de l'enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge windows."

Bon la je suis con devant mon écran et je sais pas quoi faire:mouais: y'a aurait pas Gérard Magax dans le coin.


----------



## Larme (19 Mars 2011)

Pas le bon forum. Il a été expliqué dans le bon que tu n'as qu'à faire comme si tu l'avais déjà fait. Pas besoin d'enregistrer le bazar.


----------



## xds74 (19 Mars 2011)

tu as pas le lien du bon forum stp?


----------



## wath68 (19 Mars 2011)

Ben voilà, tu l'as trouvé 
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...er-le-logiciel-de-prise-en-charge-643252.html

Je ferme ici.


----------

